
If I hear one more entrepreneur complain I’m going to puke - mgrouchy
http://www.startupottawa.com/?p=3164
======
codeslush
The click-through is the real source of info:

[http://inoveryourhead.net/maybe-you-should-just-stop-
being-a...](http://inoveryourhead.net/maybe-you-should-just-stop-being-a-
fucking-pussy/)

